# Just a nice beading picture :)



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Take one shiny car and sprinkle with drizzle for hours and the world of poncy beading shots is yours for the taking. Here's one I made earlier :lol:


----------



## andy225tt (Jul 2, 2008)

Awesome


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Unfortunately it got drizzled with bird cack this morning instead :lol: More than coincidental too as it was only this morning I was thinking "my car hasn't been cacked on for WEEKS!" :roll:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

What wax have you used Scooby?


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

That's CarLack's Long Life Sealant in several layers. No wax holograms, no cloth marks after washing and drying, and a glass-like appearance. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

This is my best from last year. Still waiting for a proper downpour to get one this year


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

That's a good picture! If you look at just the bottom half it almost looks alien 8)


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

ScoobyTT said:


> That's a good picture! If you look at just the bottom half it almost looks alien 8)


Yeah, like from some tar planet! I prefer the sun on a wet roof just after it's be Fabsil'd - all those lovely crystals!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Here are a couple more:


----------

